# Bees Knees



## Leanne Deerain (9/9/06)

Hi My name is Leanne Deerain and I am wondering if anyone has any good Honey Beer Receipes that they can pass onto me. Remember I am still learning a lot with Home Brewing.

Regards
Leanne :beer:


----------



## razz (9/9/06)

Evening LD, click on the recipe section at the top of the page, there are a couple of honey recipes.


----------



## Leanne Deerain (10/9/06)

Thanks Razz, I will have a look at that. Do you have any good recipes for fruity or Indian Style Beers.

Regards
Leanne


----------



## pint of lager (10/9/06)

Brewing a Bees Knees style beer is often high on the list of recipes to try out. Discussions about recipes pop up regularly. 

Try doing a search on the word knees, and you will find a range of discussions about recipes. There will be some all grain recipes, but most will be kit recipes.

You may need to narrow down your quest for fruity recipes. Try doing a search on just one fruit. Strawberries would be a good starting off point.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/9/06)

Leanne Deerain said:


> Thanks Razz, I will have a look at that. Do you have any good recipes for fruity or Indian Style Beers.
> 
> Regards
> Leanne




Leanne,
Are you refering to english ales in your above post or beers with fruit in them? The indian style beers, do you mean IPAs, India Pale ales?
A little more info will steer us in the right direction.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Brownie (10/9/06)

Leanne,

Search here at AHB or Grumpys for "Honey", there are a number of different suggestions.

Brownie


----------



## Brewtus (10/9/06)

I you want something easy try adding 300ml of good honey to 'Cascade Spicey Ghost Ale' mix. You need to pasturize the honey (70 Deg C for at least 15 min) to kill the wild yeast and bateria in the honey.
Try this link for more info....
http://www.honey.com/downloads/beer.pdf


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/9/06)

_[/b] Try doing a search on the word knees, and you will find a range of discussions _ 

Thats what we do when we beg for more equipment h34r:


----------



## Leanne Deerain (17/9/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Leanne Deerain said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Razz, I will have a look at that. Do you have any good recipes for fruity or Indian Style Beers.
> ...




Andrew I am referring to beers with a hint of fruity flavour in them and the Indian Style beers I mean is any actual Indian Beers with Indian Spices that is possibly on the market today so I can buy them and if I like them try and make them.

Regards
Leanne :beer:


----------



## Leanne Deerain (17/9/06)

Brownie said:


> Leanne,
> 
> Search here at AHB or Grumpys for "Honey", there are a number of different suggestions.
> 
> Brownie




Thanks Brownie I will do that very much appreciated.

Regards
Leanne :beer:


----------



## Leanne Deerain (17/9/06)

Brewtus said:


> I you want something easy try adding 300ml of good honey to 'Cascade Spicey Ghost Ale' mix. You need to pasturize the honey (70 Deg C for at least 15 min) to kill the wild yeast and bateria in the honey.
> Try this link for more info....
> http://www.honey.com/downloads/beer.pdf




Brewtus thanks for the receipe will have a go at this one day. I have found a couple of others and have put them down and will let you know how they come out in a couple of months. Thanks for the link it was very interesting reading.

Regards
Leanne :beer:


----------



## Leanne Deerain (17/9/06)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> _[/b] Try doing a search on the word knees, and you will find a range of discussions _
> 
> Thats what we do when we beg for more equipment h34r:




Ducatiboy stu

I will do a search with the word knees in it and see how I go. 

Many thanks
Leanne :beer:


----------



## Leanne Deerain (17/9/06)

pint of lager said:


> Brewing a Bees Knees style beer is often high on the list of recipes to try out. Discussions about recipes pop up regularly.
> 
> Try doing a search on the word knees, and you will find a range of discussions about recipes. There will be some all grain recipes, but most will be kit recipes.
> 
> You may need to narrow down your quest for fruity recipes. Try doing a search on just one fruit. Strawberries would be a good starting off point.




Pint of lager thanks for your advice also, I will have a look under the word knees also.

Regards
Leanne :beer:


----------

